# can infrequent sex affect your cycle/delay AF?



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

this is my first post here. i havent given much thought to my fertility, but am interested in learning more about NFP in the near future. for now, i want my question to remain short and simple, to avoid getting biased answers or leading anyone by suggestion. after i get a few answers, i'll post again with more specifics. for now, the question is: "if a woman is usually VERY regular in her cycles, and is celebate for up to a yr at a time, can that one act of intercourse upset her period due to some weird hormomal surge?"

ok, thanks, cant wait to read the responses!


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

I am not really sure scientifically, but I have had intercourse start and stop my cycle before. Does that make sense?


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Unequivocally no.

If you're just due for your period, the act of sex can start your cycle (jostling of the uterus/muscle contractions) but it would have started in the next hours anyway. Otherwise, no.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

here's the deal...since oct of '02, i have had sex maybe 6 times. my h and i are planning to get divorced, i am not interested in dating anyone else, but every now and then he and i are together.

b4 ds2, i was a regular 28 day girl, to the time of day af began. super regular.

after ds2, i got af at 11 mos., and at that point had not had sex since i was pg. it took a few mos to get into a regular pattern, from bf, i guess, but when i got regular, it was 23 days each cycle. i figured that was my "new" normal.

well, in jan. '04 i had sex for the first time in since being pg. my 23 day cycle stretched to 29 or 30 days, so i poas. it was neg. but as time went on and AF never came, i started to really feel pg. all the symptoms were there, pukey, tired, sore boobs, began hating nursing, even being hugged by my kids. and i felt my cervix and it was spongy. a blood HCG was neg too, but i never got teh actual count. the next month af came when she was supposed to, and my best friend and i laughed about my psychosomatic pg.

i had sex once in '05, and then a few wks ago. very infrequent! when i was 28 days, i ovulated usually on time, 10-14 days later. i dont know all the specifics about exactly when the egg is released and all the different phases, but i knew that when i had ewcm, it was around o time.

this time that we dtd, it was about 7 or 8 days past af, and since my cycles have been shorter, i assume ovualation might likely happen sooner in the cycle, both for logical reasons, and bc i start seeing ewcm sooner than day 10-ish.

af is due, or past due, depending on how i look at it. it is day 28, which used to be normal, but since i have been doing 23 day cycles, it is really 5 days late.

i'm not really panicking or anything, bc last 2 times i had sex, spaced months and yrs apart, LOL, it lengthened my cycle. now, the time 2 yrs ago when it happened, my pg test was neg. and this time, as always, we used a condom. this condom was brand new, i had just bought some that day bc i suspected something would happen.

if someone gave me a logical scientific reason, maybe about how the hormones of sex (and esp. orgasm) work to regulate our cycles, and when we are celibate everything is different (i dont do auto., just not my thing), so one great big orgasm can upset it...it was a thought, but i guess i am wrong.

so if for 2.5 yrs i have had 23 day cycles, and now i am on day 28, how likely am i to be pg? i dont feel pg yet.

how likely is the blood test to be wrong? i wont be devastated to be pg, so just be honest with me ppl! LOL i just want to know why once each yr when i get my annual nooky, my af is late! LOL


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

bump

i ended getting af on day 29. day one was super light (not usual), days 2-5 were somewhat lighter than normal, then i woke up this morning with slight cramps and had staining on the tp, witha tiny red clump or two in the bowl. really weird.

should i maybe post this elsewhere for an answer? i gather this forum isnt the busiest.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Part of the problem here is that you are looking at a set time from the begining of your cycle until ovulation. This is not a set phase, and can be disrupted by stress, illness, mental state, etc.

The time between ovulation and getting your cycle is typically within a day every month for a particular woman - it's called the "luteal" phase, and is generally from 10-15 days in length.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

can it be interrupted by hormomes released during orgasm? keep in mind that i do not regularly have them. lol

it just seems weird that that the 2 or 3 times in the last few yrs that i actually managed to have sex i have a late af.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

The hormones released during orgasm shouldn't make a difference - that hormone is oxytocin, which is released during breastfeeding though, and in sufficient quantities over a period of time, does inhibit ovulation (hence why many nursing mom's don't get thier cycles back for several months). But that's in an ongoing dosage while nursing several times every day.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

well, i nurse my 4yo several times a day! but theres no milk and i havent felt a let down in like 3 yrs.

i know oxytocin suppresses ovulation, and is released when nursing and with orgasm...but i rarely do either anymore, so i am really confused now! LOL

ok, can it be that my cycles are supposed to be 23 days now, since ds2, and the 2 or 3 times that it came late (once it didnt come at all, i skipped right to the next month), i was pg and miscarried very early?

there was that one time 2 yrs ago when i swore i was pg, i could feel it in my whole body. the blood test was neg, but i "knew" i was. that was the time i skipped a period altogether.

i had implantation bleeding with ds2. this last period i just had came a wk "late", and was sort of light. i guess i could be pg now, huh? that will become obvious either way in time. i guess right now i am looking for some clue as to why af comes late everytime i have sex.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys*
ok, can it be that my cycles are supposed to be 23 days now, since ds2, and the 2 or 3 times that it came late (once it didnt come at all, i skipped right to the next month), i was pg and miscarried very early?

As depressing as that sounds, it is possiblt. More likely though, is just that you ovulated a few days later than you are used to. That's the problem with thinking " I have X day cycles " in general - it's better to know your fertile signs and your luteal phase. Then even if you ovulate late, you know that your period isn't late at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys*
there was that one time 2 yrs ago when i swore i was pg, i could feel it in my whole body. the blood test was neg, but i "knew" i was. that was the time i skipped a period altogether.

I would guess that this was more likely to be a very early miscarriage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys*
i had implantation bleeding with ds2. this last period i just had came a wk "late", and was sort of light. i guess i could be pg now, huh? that will become obvious either way in time.

Implantation bleeding is a crapshoot for me - I've had it once, and not had it twice. When I did have it - with my son - I had 2 days of barely-there spotting. As in - only noticeable on the paper, no need for a liner or pad - kind of light.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys*
i guess right now i am looking for some clue as to why af comes late everytime i have sex.

Totally a guess here, but since you equate sex with a late period already, your body is creating that as a self-fullfilling prophecy. Your stressing about it is inhibiting ovulation, and causing your cycles to delay.

Or, it's just a fluke.

Or, or or - I really have no idea


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah, i guess it is just my brain freaking me out. keeping in mind i have sex literally only once a yr for the last few yrs, LOL, it isnt too likely that 3 times i got pg and had a mc. i think that may have been the case 2 yrs ago, and it must just be my brain messing with my body. i like the idea of hormones doing it better than i like admitting i ama bit crazy, but hey, whatever. LOL

i think i will poas tomorrow.

thanks for the dialogue!


----------



## blessed with boys (Nov 3, 2005)

Umm how did you get my user name?
Jackie


----------



## blessed with boys (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh never mind.... I didnt even know there was another blessedwithboys on these boards. I bet were going to confuse a lot of people here. My user name has spaces yours doesnt.
Now I want to change my user name.
Jackie


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I would bet that you had sex before you ovulated, and the stress of the situation and worrying about getting prego, made you ovulate late- thus the late periods. That's my bet anyway.


----------

